# My life  is so boring most days



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

I actually look forward to the mail and even read the junk mail.  Anyone else similarly afflicted?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2015)

Rarely get bored.  Too many things to occupy my time.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm probably the most boring person on here. I married at seventeen, raised my children and a few of other people's children, never had an affair, never worked outside home until my children were grown. Looked after my sick husband until he died. Now I putter around the house and play on the computer.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey Shirl,  How about an affair now?........to perk up your spirits??


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 22, 2015)

I spend a lot of time on my own...but rarely get bored.
lots of things to tinker with; read; Internet, radio....garden, two cats.....I am now quite selfish, so I am better in my own space!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

I just can't do a lot of the things I used to do.  I do read and write sometimes and I am an animal lover so I feed and water all my wild birds each day.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2015)

Jim,  I do things that would up my spirits..............and up yours too.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 22, 2015)

I understand that, Jim; my father is now quite frail; and his frustration is very visible at times as he can't walk very much..


----------



## Shirley (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey, Falcon! Is that an offer?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2015)

HHMMMMMM!?   Shirley.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

One of my problems is chronic lower back pain.  I have had surgery and may have to have it again as I can't walk far or stand too long.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> One of my problems is chronic lower back pain.  I have had surgery and may have to have it again as I can't walk far or stand too long.



I'm in the same boat Jim. I wonder if in the twenty or so years since I had my surgery, the state of the art of disc surgery has greatly improved?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm in the same boat Jim. I wonder if in the twenty or so years since I had my surgery, the state of the art of disc surgery has greatly improved?



I am probably going to have to find out sooner or later.  I had my low Lam in '85.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

This is what stopped me from retiring last year as I had thought I would.   When I started filling out the papers for my pensions, and signed up for Medicare I started getting very depressed and sad... and didn't know why... when I made the decision to continue working my depression lifted..  I fear feeling bored and nonproductive most of all..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This is what stopped me from retiring last year as I had thought I would.   When I started filling out the papers for my pensions, and signed up for Medicare I started getting very depressed and sad... and didn't know why... when I made the decision to continue working my depression lifted..  I fear feeling bored and nonproductive most of all..



QS, I am so glad I retired.  I had many years of good health, camping, fishing and all kinds of fun.  Don't go by my boredom, remember two things I live in Arizona's desert.  I am locked in with A/C this time of year and I have a problem with long walks and standing more than maybe 15 minutes.  I'll be less bored when we get past summer here.  Retire, enjoy a few good years.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2015)

Most days I can only wish for boredom. Kids keep you on the go 24/7 and there are few breaks. But when it all gets to be too much,I think back to last winter when I had no kids for a few months and was bored to death. I will say I am looking forward to school starting in mid-August. A few hours a day to myself everyday sounds like Heaven about now....


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2015)

Retirement is Great!  But, then, we took a different approach from so many I've seen over the years...and moved to the country.  Instead of vegetating in front of the TV all day...like so many I know, I have a constant list of projects to do, and every day the weather permits, I spend at least 3 or 4 hours outdoors, doing some good physical work.  That is far and away the best health care plan I could possibly find.  I got rid of 30+ pounds of city fat, and I can't remember the last time I had a head cold or the flu.  I do have a bit of arthritis in my hips, and the doctor wanted to refer me to a surgeon, but I find that taking a generic Aleve...Naproxen Sodium...before bedtime, if I overdid it...works just fine.  My goal is to be chainsawing down a big dead tree, at about age 90, and the danged thing falls backwards on me and ends everything quickly.  Nuts to doctors and prescription drugs!!!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 22, 2015)

The heat and humidity is a real drag this time of the year. I played golf this morning, but our group rides so that makes it bearable. I love walking my dog on a pretty trail here in the afternoon, but its simply too hot for that. I can see how people get bored when you have to stay in a lot. I sometimes wonder how well I will handle the boredom when I'm older and unable to do much. For the most part, I love being retired. It's just a couple of months when the weather keeps me inside that I get bored.


----------



## Lon (Jul 22, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I'm probably the most boring person on here. I married at seventeen, raised my children and a few of other people's children, never had an affair, never worked outside home until my children were grown. Looked after my sick husband until he died. Now I putter around the house and play on the computer.



You and I should engage in a Cyberfair Shirley. How bout that?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

Well there's our thread killer folks.hwell:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 22, 2015)

AZ Jim,  you have a sharp mind.  Put that to work.  Write a book!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

Nancy, I did.  A novel.  Then I learned what many others will.  Book publishers no longer gamble on 1st time authors.  The internet with the self publish business, kindle etc. just about killed chances of anyone who like me, are nobody.  If I were famous or infamous I could ghost a book and sell it, but the average guy now has no chance.  My story languishes, unpublished,  in the Library of Congress.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 22, 2015)

It doesn't have to be published to be a fun thing to do.    It's something to be proud of.   It's something you did.   Most people never do anything like that.  

Can you sing?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> It doesn't have to be published to be a fun thing to do.    It's something to be proud of.   It's something you did.   Most people never do anything like that.
> 
> Can you sing?



Nancy, I love that you try to provide me some relief, but I am not in anything close to depressed state.  I probably should not have even posted this.  I am only mildly bored and I am fine and full of interest in life and I have things to do.  My boredom is only mild and temporary.  You don't wanna here me sing.  Thanks for being a kind person.


----------



## jujube (Jul 22, 2015)

Anytime I start to think "I'm bored!" the image of my mother flashes in front of my eyes......"YOU'RE BORED?  OK, I'LL FIND YOU SOMETHING TO DO!"   It was fatal to say "I'm bored" to my mom.  You'd find yourself raking the driveway or sweeping the garage or.....   "Quiet" boredom was vastly preferable.


----------



## Linda (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a lot of interests and things to do so I don't really get bored.  Sometimes I miss people though and feel lonely but that isn't boredom.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 22, 2015)

jujube said:


> Anytime I start to think "I'm bored!" the image of my mother flashes in front of my eyes......"YOU'RE BORED?  OK, I'LL FIND YOU SOMETHING TO DO!"   It was fatal to say "I'm bored" to my mom.  You'd find yourself raking the driveway or sweeping the garage or.....   "Quiet" boredom was vastly preferable.



This exactly what happened when I was a kid.  NEVER say you are bored or have nothing to do --she would always find you something to do, usually something very un-fun.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> QS, I am so glad I retired.  I had many years of good health, camping, fishing and all kinds of fun.  Don't go by my boredom, remember two things I live in Arizona's desert.  I am locked in with A/C this time of year and I have a problem with long walks and standing more than maybe 15 minutes.  I'll be less bored when we get past summer here.  Retire, enjoy a few good years.



AZ Jim, I know what you mean about being locked in with A/C (swamp cooler in my case),  It is just too hot here in the middle of the day now to even THINK of doing anything outside.  I just got back from walking my dog, and it was still 90 out there -- more humid than usual today also -- miserable.

I also know what you mean about the frustration of not being to walk or stand for long.  The year or so before I had my hips replaced, I was in that same boat and it was awful.  The couple years before that I had a lot of pain, but could still press on, but the last 6 months or so before my surgeries I was pretty much trapped in my recliner, using a walker to get around the house.  It really sucked, to say the least.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't use a walker or cane.  Yeah, getting on in age is fun.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2015)

I feel for ya Jim, it's gotta be hard not being able to get out and even go for a long walk.  Having physical pain and limitations like that does make your choices few.  Do you get into playing poker or anything like that, maybe a neighbor can get together weekly at your place for a few cold ones, something to break up the week?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey now, a poker game or card party....even a regular game night. That sounds like fun, something to look forward to even if its only once a month.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't really get bored, a bit lazy at times, but not bored.  My sister was worried she'd be bored when she retired but it's been 5 years and she isn't.  I have a friend who is retiring next May and her career has been the biggest part of her life and she's worried she'll be bored.  And I know she will be. She's has no hobbies, doesn't read for pleasure, doesn't like physical or outdoor pursuits.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 23, 2015)

I very seldom get bored, there are always so many things that I am interested in and want to do, or at least learn about. 
When the weather is permitting (not too hot or too cold or rainy) , then I like to work outside in the yard and garden. Since I am now old and pokey, things that should take a half hour will keep me busy for several hours; but that is still ok. 
As long as I get a little bit done every day, eventually, you can see the progress. 

When I am inside, there is (of course) always the housework, but I also enjoy crocheting and knitting in my spare time. 
Because I only have my tiny SS pension to exist on, I also do surveys online, and do simple content writing. 
That does not bring in much money, but it does keep gas in the gas tank, I can do it at my own leisure, and I enjoy the writing. I have done that for several years now, and will probably continue to do it. 
Since there is no limit to how much you can do, I can spend a whole day writing when I want to, and that keeps me occupied very well. 

I also love to read, and when something catches my interest, I like to research the subject. I love watching youtube videos, and get most of my news and information from the youtube channels that I watch regularly. 
Since I am a certified tin-foil hat conspiracy nut; there are always a lot of fascinating things to explore in the conspiracy and paranormal realms. 
And Ancient Aliens.....I just love that kind of stuff ! ! 

So, for me, it is a combination of doing physical things outside when I can and what I can, and exercising my mind when I cannot be doing physical exercise.  Life is good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I very seldom get bored, there are always so many things that I am interested in and want to do, or at least learn about.
> When the weather is permitting (not too hot or too cold or rainy) , then I like to work outside in the yard and garden. Since I am now old and pokey, things that should take a half hour will keep me busy for several hours; but that is still ok.
> As long as I get a little bit done every day, eventually, you can see the progress.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're making the most of retirement.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

I've been spending my retirement:
Traveling
Photography which I didn't get serious about until I was retired
Riding bike - and now the trips are much longer
Having family and friends for guests - being tourists
Reading
Blogging
Internet of course
Hiking
Sometimes kayaking or canoeing
Gym and home fitness workouts
Recently started adult colouring books (no not dirty ones!)
Baking
Occasionally I work on learning French


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I don't use a walker or cane.  Yeah, getting on in age is fun.



Getting old is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

jujube said:


> Getting old is not for the faint of heart.



True.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 23, 2015)

To but it bluntly, it sucks...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> To but it bluntly, it sucks...



It's subjective.  So far I don't find that it sucks.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey guys!  My post was mostly just tongue in cheek.  I'm not anything more than _mildly _bored not depressed.  Thanks for bring so kind with your comments and it's nice to have SF to come to for companionship. You're a bunch of good guys..


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 23, 2015)

Raising a 10 year old and a 17 teen who has the time to be bored.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm just glad I have the luxury of being bored every now and then.  I wouldn't want to go back to my old life of being stressed by my job, moving around the country and thousands of other situations I had been in.  Now its nice and peaceful, except for the occasional motorcycle zooming down my street in the middle of the night or lawnmowers.... grrr.  

Its interesting that so many seniors seem to be raising their young grandchildren these days.  Hats off to you!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hey guys!  My post was mostly just tongue in cheek.  I'm not anything more than _mildly _bored not depressed.  Thanks for bring so kind with your comments and it's nice to have SF to come to for companionship. You're a bunch of good guys..



Well, if you do get bored we'll all visit you and have a party!  But not in the summer.  Cheers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, if you do get bored we'll all visit you and have a party!  But not in the summer.  Cheers.



It'll be BYOB!!!!!


----------



## Debby (Jul 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Nancy, I did.  A novel.  Then I learned what many others will.  Book publishers no longer gamble on 1st time authors.  The internet with the self publish business, kindle etc. just about killed chances of anyone who like me, are nobody.  If I were famous or infamous I could ghost a book and sell it, but the average guy now has no chance.  My story languishes, unpublished,  in the Library of Congress.




You need to do a sex tape and then your book will sell!  It worked for the Kardashians and Paris Hilton apparently. Didn't they all get famous after their 'stolen' videos?  Or you may find a new career as a porn star!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It'll be BYOB!!!!!



Nae bother.  Of course.  Gin, Scotch, variety of beers, margarita mix.


----------



## jamesvh (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Jim,

Talk about being bored!
We have a beautiful old damsel here in South Africa who was diagnosed with osteo-arthritis when she was 77. She thought, what the heck; I am not going to give in to that and started running... two steps walking and three steps running.
She persisted and now at 85 she has two half marathon world records on her name; one for over 70 and another  world record for over 80. And she has participated in many overseas events during her life. At present she runs two half marathons (21 kilometers) a weekend. Now THAT took guts! 

Now that saying "We are either growing or dying"  takes on a new meaning, not so.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 17, 2017)

jamesvh said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Talk about being bored!
> We have a beautiful old damsel here in South Africa who was diagnosed with osteo-arthritis when she was 77. She thought, what the heck; I am not going to give in to that and started running... two steps walking and three steps running.
> ...


  Good for her.  I had a heart attack in April and have fallen twice since then.  I was very active as a younger man but those days are over.  Your older lady there is to be admired for sure.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 18, 2017)

Jim, when I lived across Grand Ave in SCW, I used to go to R.I.S.E, the Rio Institute for Senior Education.  They have classes/seminars on a wide variety of subjects.
They are on Smokey Drive in El Mirage, just a block below Bell Road.  I wish there was something like it here in Florida.


----------



## Pete (Oct 20, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I actually look forward to the mail and even read the junk mail.  Anyone else similarly afflicted?



Maybe not looking forward to mail but
there are days when even with any movie or TV series I want to watch I am bored with all of them. 

Back home I spent most of my time on the radio as an amateur radio operator talking to people around the world now here in civilization and overwhelmed with restrictions on my radio gear I do not have even that to fill my days with, thank God I still have my blog and a brain that still can come up with interesting postings. 

https://kl1hbalaska.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I don't use a walker or cane.  Yeah, getting on in age is fun.


I use a cane now after my heart attack and a couple of falls. Its been awhile since I bragged about not needing a little help getting around.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2017)

Pete said:


> Maybe not looking forward to mail but
> there are days when even with any movie or TV series I want to watch I am bored with all of them.
> 
> Back home I spent most of my time on the radio as an amateur radio operator talking to people around the world now here in civilization and overwhelmed with restrictions on my radio gear I do not have even that to fill my days with, thank God I still have my blog and a brain that still can come up with interesting postings.
> ...


  I have been a licensed "Ham" for 36 years now.  SWL since 1946 with a little Hallicrafter S-38 receiver.  I am not active these days.


----------



## Pete (Oct 22, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I have been a licensed "Ham" for 36 years now.  SWL since 1946



I wonder if your inactivity with regards to amateur radio is because of restrictions where you live or for other reasons. When I moved here one of my first projects was to set up my "shack" I never even considered any regulations concerning antennas and RFI interference. I soon learned that the 'senior' apartments I lived in had quite a bit to say about antennas, ground wires and such and later learned about my radios interference with my neighbors computer/TV. Since then I have not been on the air and miss it. Back in Alaska a good portion of my day was 'on the air' and if filled up quite a bit of the hours so I never got bored. I may never have the 'antenna farm I once had back at my cabin but I am planing on returning to Alaska next spring and you can be assured that  KL1HB will be heard calling CQ around the world once again.

My main antenna a Mosley TA-33 tri-bander at 45 feet



..and my "shack" in the loft of my cabin where everything 
was run off a battery bank and solar panels.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2017)

Pete said:


> I wonder if your inactivity with regards to amateur radio is because of restrictions where you live or for other reasons. When I moved here one of my first projects was to set up my "shack" I never even considered any regulations concerning antennas and RFI interference. I soon learned that the 'senior' apartments I lived in had quite a bit to say about antennas, ground wires and such and later learned about my radios interference with my neighbors computer/TV. Since then I have not been on the air and miss it. Back in Alaska a good portion of my day was 'on the air' and if filled up quite a bit of the hours so I never got bored. I may never have the 'antenna farm I once had back at my cabin but I am planing on returning to Alaska next spring and you can be assured that  KL1HB will be heard calling CQ around the world once again.
> 
> My main antenna a Mosley TA-33 tri-bander at 45 feet
> 
> ...


 The quality of hams isn't what it used to be. CB brought too many into the ranks who had no respect for good operating practice and the lessening of technology and CW made it possible to be licensed too easy to weed out the less serious.  I don't miss it as it is now.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 22, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> One of my problems is chronic lower back pain.  I have had surgery and may have to have it again as I can't walk far or stand too long.


That doesn't seem boring.  I'd prefer boredom.


----------

